# Gen-eye micro-scope



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone ever use one of these to inspect bathroom and kitchen lines? The screen is small, which is ok, but how's the picture clarity?
http://www.drainbrain.com/geneye/microscope.html


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Seems perfect for a guy like me who can't afford a 10 k set up but it seems unrealistic that you can push that thing out 100' what would u use it for you have a larger camera already don't you? Are u thinking after jetting a kitchen line you could show the customer the results. That would provide a better service for the customer but would it pay for itself?just thinking aloud because I'm wondering the same thing you are.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It comes in 33' and also 100'. I want to start inspecting smaller drains after I jet them. For the price difference I'd get the 100'.


----------

